# 1998 Altima Starting Problems



## Eddie2746 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi guys nice site, 

Just wanted to post this here to see if anything has had a similar issue and to make sure I am correct in my diagnose before I spend the money.

Backstory,
Car was over heated which warped the heard. During the course of fixing the car it sit for over 2.5 yrs. I have finally got the head replaced and I am having an issue. I had to replace the fuel pump because of bad gas (gas was left in the tank) so I am getting fuel pressure. I have spark and fuel to the rail as well as injector pulse to the injectors however none of the injectors will spray fuel. I am assuming these probably was causes either from the heat when it got over heated or they are clogged from bad gas (the fuel rail is clean as I had taken the head apart at the time of the overheating but I did'nt clean it or the injectors). I have checked ohms on the injectors and they all check at 11.8 ohms which seems normal. I have also plugged each injector in by itself and it still does not spray.

Does it seem possible that all the injectors are bad? Is there a way to check them to see if they are clogged/stuck and/or unstick themor does my understanding on the Fuel injection have hole that could be causing this.

Thanks anyone for any advice that you can give.


----------

